

Your high school experience - fperosvflkgtnu

From what I've read high school seems to be a key period in the development and life of a hacker. I'd like to know any experiences you had during high school (and college?) that made you interested in computers and technology et cetera.
======
tobyo
I became a programmer in spite of high school. I had started programming a bit
around seventh grade, due in part to the years of joy my Commodore 64 had
afforded me.

I was looking forward to taking the lone computer science course at my high
school, but learned that it was only offered to International Baccalaureate
(IB) students and not the regular advanced placement (AP) students. BTW, The
IB program is a sham as those students shared most of my classes yet received
more recognition. Compounding my anger, my friends that took the programming
class did not want to enroll in it.

I developed a love of coding by experiencing the results of coding (e.g.
games, early web browsers, email, etc) and discovering the computer could
solve a problem an infinite number of times as long as I solved it merely
once. I developed a knowledge of coding by taking courses in college and
reading books on my own time.

------
awad
I was lucky enough to have gone to a high school with a major system. As luck
would have it, I opted for the Computer Science Major. I had been around tech
my whole life but this was my first introduction to computer science. It was a
enriching experience overall. I once went through a week of no sleep to finish
a term project. Turns out I was the only one to actually FINISH the
assignment. I later refactored the thing months later and saved many a line of
code. It's pretty crazy how much you learn and then even crazier when you go
back, look at your earlier work, and think...I wrote THAT?

Good times.

------
noodle
i was introduced to tech in elementary and middle school. my high school
actually didn't have much tech involvement.

